# Question on yellow stems



## ASEgrower (Nov 24, 2009)

A single plant in a four plant grow is experiencing drooping fan leaves and what appears to be yellowing stems.  The color may be exagerated by the HPS light, but it does seem to be so.  Its only the large leaves that are coming directly off the main stalk.  Any suggestions?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah...need pics, it could be alot of things


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 24, 2009)

*


			
				PuffinNugs said:
			
		


			maybe a ph issue? nutrients gettting locked out. what i can think of without pictures or any other info
		
Click to expand...

* 
:yeahthat: 

*Nutrient like Nitrogen. how close to the light?? how big is the plant. what are your temps. feeding times.*


ostpicsworthless: 
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah probly nute shortage. I had the same thing a little while ago. I was expecting it. I grow in modified coco with slow-r ferts in it. That's good for vegging to 30" without additional nutes, but then I see the same symptoms you noted above - the drooping fan leaves, yellowing (below, purple above) stalks. So then I start 15-30-15 and switch to flower. 
To avoid unfortunate accidents, test increased nute levels one plant at a time in sequence until you just start getting tip burn.


----------



## ASEgrower (Nov 24, 2009)

They are on the FF nutes.  In FF soil.  Fed @50% last time, runoff ph @ 6.5.  After looking at things wthout the hps on it, its not yellow, but the leaves were drooping bad.  I messed with it too much trying to sex it today.  It perked back up after a few hours.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 25, 2009)

ASEgrower said:
			
		

> drooping bad. I messed with it too much trying to sex it today. It perked back up after a few hours.


 

I used to have that problem when I was young and single....LOL j/k


Dude,:stuff-1125699181_i_  you walked right into it though!


----------



## ASEgrower (Nov 25, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I used to have that problem when I was young and single....LOL j/k
> 
> 
> Dude,:stuff-1125699181_i_ you walked right into it though!


 
Yeah, i put it that way on purpose, I figured we could all use a laugh every once in a while.  Especially at the "OMG WHATS WRONG" freak out that  I had before I posted.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 25, 2009)

Droop is normal with big fan leaves when the lamps are off.


----------



## ASEgrower (Nov 25, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Droop is normal with big fan leaves when the lamps are off.


 
Thats what worried me, they were about 9 hours into the daytime cycle of 12/12.


----------

